# Sulcata (growth on it's neck)?



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 15, 2015)

Not quite sure what this weird growth is on Franklin's neck... He had one on both sides, but the one on the left fell off recently. Since they were pretty much matching, I didn't think anything of it, figured it was normal.

The one that remains is pretty hard, like a pebble lodged in there.

Any idea what I'm looking at and should I be concerned?

Thanks much,
Jason


----------



## Falcon70 (Apr 15, 2015)

That doesn't look normal? It could be a tick or bot fly larvae, let's see if someone else can provide some insight.


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 15, 2015)

It (both of them on either side, completely symmetrical, matching on both sides) has been there for well over a year now. Like I said, the other one fell off a few months ago. 

I also brought him to the vet about 4 months ago, but they didn't mention anything, so I didn't worry. Not sure how good or thorough that vet was, though.


----------



## wellington (Apr 15, 2015)

I have never seen another sully or any tort with something like that. Hopefully @Yvonne G @Tom or @tortadise can help here.


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2015)

Never seen that before.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 16, 2015)

Never seen that before either. Is it attached under the skin? Or can you move it about? I wouldn't think it's anything either, especially if the other one fell off.


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 16, 2015)

I've tried to get it out, but obviously it's a weird spot, so he pulls his head in if I try to extract it or mess with it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2015)

It looks like it would be fairly easy to pick it out. I would enlist someone's help to keep him distracted with some sort of food (hand feed) he really, really likes, and have them hold the food just out of his reach so he has to stretch, then coming from behind so he can't see you, try to dislodge whatever it is with a tweezers or something pointed.


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2015)

After looking at this again, I'm not sure it wasn't a bot fly attempt. It looks like perhaps a bot fly laid its eggs there, but the host or the area couldn't quite support the developing larvae. Just guessing here, but all things considered, that is my best guess.

If that is the case, I'll bet this one too will eventually fall off on its own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 16, 2015)

Does it actually bother Franklin?
He looks rather unconcerned, but does he scratch it or rub his neck against the edge of the carapace?


----------



## puffy137 (Apr 16, 2015)

Falcon70 said:


> That doesn't look normal? It could be a tick or bot fly larvae, let's see if someone else can provide some insight.


I agree with Falcon , looks like a tick to me .


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2015)

Drop a bit of mineral oil on it and keep it lubricated. See if it doesn't make it fall off sooner.


----------



## ascott (Apr 16, 2015)

Franklin's Dad said:


> Not quite sure what this weird growth is on Franklin's neck... He had one on both sides, but the one on the left fell off recently. Since they were pretty much matching, I didn't think anything of it, figured it was normal.
> 
> The one that remains is pretty hard, like a pebble lodged in there.
> 
> ...



Looks like a narly black head....hmmm?


----------



## Razan (Apr 16, 2015)

Can you email the pictures to the vet who saw him four months ago? Maybe you will get lucky with a response without the "we need to see him" line, seeing as he was there already.

You did excellent taking pictures of this.


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 17, 2015)

It's really strange because there's one on each side of his neck, perfectly symmetrical/matching, so I never thought anything of them, until one fell off.

Doesn't seem to bother him at all. He never runs it or anything like that.

I'll definitely try the mineral oil, thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 17, 2015)

Update: as I was feeding him, I tried to pull it out. Didn't seem to hurt him as I was trying to squeeze it out. A small piece broke off but there's still a considerable amount back in there left to pull out. Still have no idea what it is...


----------



## WallieWay (Apr 18, 2015)

You may be able to apply a little Ichthammol to it to draw out whatever it may be. I use it on my horse to draw out any ticks that dig deep into his skin...Not a vet, so not sure if it can be used on your Franklin but maybe it's worth a shot?


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm gonna try both the Ichthammol and the mineral oil. I'll keep you all updated.
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Razan (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for your posts. Looking forward to updates and hopefully the mystery's conclusion.


----------



## jeffb (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks like a tick or some sort of larvae under the skin. I bath my tort with a natural soap and water, keeps germs away. I use fresh clean water and a sponge and wash his eyes, head, neck, and mouth. Your tortoise is only as clean as you keep him. Always beware for him.


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, I dropped some mineral oil on it and plucked that whatever it was out of his neck! He didn't even flinch! It was traumatizing... For me, that is! It's was pretty gross, so feel free to ignore the pics if you're squeamish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks more like a stone than an ectoparasite.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll bet if you cut it open you'll find a larva.


----------



## Razan (Apr 21, 2015)

Ewwww. But yeah cut it open.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 21, 2015)

Razan, You are soooo FUNNY!
But, yeah definitely cut it open.
If you have an jewelers loop or magnifier or something you may be able to see it better. Actually, I would call the vet and ask them to look at it! Because if you figure out what it is then you can gaurd against it happening again. Since it's happened twice.


----------



## ascott (Apr 22, 2015)

Franklin's Dad said:


> Well, I dropped some mineral oil on it and plucked that whatever it was out of his neck! He didn't even flinch! It was traumatizing... For me, that is! It's was pretty gross, so feel free to ignore the pics if you're squeamish!
> View attachment 126829
> View attachment 126830
> View attachment 126831



Looks like a narly black head.....but yeah, slice and dice....wear safety goggles incase it is a projectile puss ball --and it is all fun and gross until someone losses an eye......eeeewwwww...


----------



## teresaf (Apr 22, 2015)

Again...EEW!


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok... I cut that gross thing open and found absolutely nothing that even remotely looked like a larva.

However, I think I now have malaria.

Thanks a lot, Franklin!!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2015)

I still think Falcon70 is right. I think that is a bot fly larva that could not survive on the host its mother laid it on. I think it hatched and attempted to burrow in and find a blood supply for nutrients, but failed and starved to death. I don't think there was a larva "in there". I think that _was_ the larva.


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 27, 2015)

I just threw up in my mouth... but thank you for the info. It makes sense.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 27, 2015)

PLEASE tell me there aren't bot flies in Florida! PLEASE! PLEASE! I'm moving there next year... I can take the huge roaches, even fire ants but BOT FLIES? Ugh! Grooooooss!


----------



## Razan (Apr 27, 2015)

teresaf said:


> PLEASE tell me there aren't bot flies in Florida! PLEASE! PLEASE! I'm moving there next year... I can take the huge roaches, even fire ants but BOT FLIES? Ugh! Grooooooss!



Maybe if you crawl around in Florida and under the shrubbery without frequent baths you can possibly pick up a guest. However that's pretty unlikely for most of us. You can relax. I went to Florida a few times and didn't come back with a bot fly larva in my neck.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 27, 2015)

So I'll be digging them out of my dogs someday...great  very sad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 28, 2015)

You can eat botfly larvae.
Crunchy and taste of milk.
Like M&Ms.


----------



## Franklin's Dad (Apr 29, 2015)

You realize Franklin and I live in ARIZONA, not Florida


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmmm, some people must have assumed that you live in Florida. 
Don't know why.
Unless Florida is famous for it's bot-flies, I suppose.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2015)

Bot flies are all over the U.S.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2015)

USUALLY bot flies lay their eggs on the hairs of the host, so this is normal in animals, not so normal in humans, but has occurred. The egg hatches and the larva drops down onto the skin and burrows in.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Franklin's Dad said:


> You realize Franklin and I live in ARIZONA, not Florida


Sorry if I gave that impression. I KNOW you live in Arizona but I've lived in Oregon, Washington, now Ohio and have NEVER come across Bot Flies before in my life and this conversation made me realize that the most disgusting thing I can think of (even above ticks!) may be in florida. Since they are in arizona and I haven't heard of them in the cooler states I've lived in I assumed they would be in warmer states.


----------



## DawnH (Apr 30, 2015)

I wonder about treating your yard with food grade Diatomaceous Earth as well as sprinkling some on Franklin's greens (although if you treat your yard he would naturally eat some.) I just did a quick search and found this in regards to horses and bot flies... http://ezinearticles.com/?Whats-the-Buzz-About-Bots?&id=5632003


----------



## WallieWay (Apr 30, 2015)

DawnH said:


> I wonder about treating your yard with food grade Diatomaceous Earth as well as sprinkling some on Franklin's greens (although if you treat your yard he would naturally eat some.) I just did a quick search and found this in regards to horses and bot flies... http://ezinearticles.com/?Whats-the-Buzz-About-Bots?&id=5632003



Just your regular fly spray can (usually) control bot flies around horses, so I'm wondering if it can be used on a tort. Might be a little bit easier and possibly cheaper. 

Bot flies are horrible! I'm assuming their life cycle on any animal is the same as what they do with an equine host. Since they lay eggs on the horse's coat (legs and belly area), the horse then tries to groom itself (they are itchy) and licks them off, where they sit in the horse's stomach for nearly 8 months (!), then travel though the digestive tract and burrow into the ground to mature into adulthood.

The eggs are normally a bright orange color, and they are laid in clumps, so I would hope they should be easier to spot on a tortoise (no hair! haha). Bot flies normally lay their eggs around late spring and well into the fall, but I'm sure it could vary from region to region. 

My horse is very sensitive to all species of flies and fly sprays, so I use an all natural fly spray made primarily out of Avon Skin So Soft...I wonder if you could mist a tortoise with it? You can also find a ton of recipes for it online, or even buy an all natural spray from a feed or tack store if you choose to go this route.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 30, 2015)

Well, I personally wouldn't risk any sort of fly spray on a tortoise.
Maybe some are fine, but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 30, 2015)

Funny, I wonder how people learn this stuff. We used to use Avon skin-so-soft oil on our poodles and other pets as flea repellent in the early 80's. It worked to help stop fleas from being brought in from outside. It didn't kill them if they were on them. I don't remember if it would make them jump off necessarily either. But stopped them from jumping on in the first place.


----------

